# Britt - Wiederholungen ...



## borstel (5 Juni 2013)

auf Sat.1 Gold 23.00 uhr ungefähr!


----------



## Traxx (5 Juni 2013)

Im Moment laufen noch neue Folgen, die auf Sat1 nicht mehr ausgestrahlt wurden, mit eher mittelmäßigen Outfits, wenn ein Highlight dabei ist Post ich sie, wie zb.
http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...rn-zeigt-bein-britt-27-05-2013-caps-x567.html


----------



## KingofKings (9 Juni 2013)

Wir bitten darum! :thx: im vorraus! :thumbup:


----------

